# Symphony II Radios on Sale



## saabdrvr (Feb 2, 2008)

I just purchased a 2002 Audi A6 Avant 3.0 Quattro with 102K miles and perfect service history, complete with recent timing belt and water pump change. Only flaw I have found on the car so far is the screen on the radio has some mist inside. I noticed that ECS Tuning and vwparts.com both have the Symphony II radio on sale for $40. At that price, I could not help but order one!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

They had all kinds of OEM stereos for dirt chip for a while now :thumbup:


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why is mine (2003) always 3 times the price


----------

